# Externe Programme Beenden



## w-bozz (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo, wie kann ich am einfachsten eine Externeprogramm schliessen?

zB: im TaskManager ist "wmplayer.exe"

Das möchte ich aus meiner anwendung aus schliessen.


Danke.


----------



## DrSoong (10. Juni 2007)

Fremde Anwendung beenden.


Der Doc!


----------



## w-bozz (10. Juni 2007)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Fremde Anwendung beenden.
> 
> 
> Der Doc!



dake, aber den link kenn ich schon... aba nüzt mir nicht viel.

ich muss ya eine anwendung automatisch schlissen. Das heisst ohne auswahl sondern von Selbst. z.B. beim FormLoad.

mit den namen "wmplayer.exe"

Thx.


----------



## DrSoong (10. Juni 2007)

Und genau dazu brauchst du den Inhalt des Links. Du suchst dir automatisiert den Handle des WMPlayer raus und beendest ihn wie im Beispiel.


Der Doc!


----------

